
Setup Ruby Enterprise Edition, nginx and Passenger (aka mod_rails) on Ubuntu - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/11/20/setup-ruby-enterprise-edition-nginx-and-passenger-aka-mod_rails-on-ubuntu/
======
blasdel
Dude, _mod_rails_ is not the preferred nomenclature. _mod_rack_ , please.

Do your part in the neverending fight against Rails parochialism in the Ruby
community.

~~~
munctional
What?

Title of modrails.com: "Overview — Phusion Passenger™ (a.k.a. mod_rails /
mod_rack)"

------
grk
Why do people post stuff like that? Why do people vote it up?

It's not like you can't google yourself some install instructions. Also, this
"article" doesn't bring anything new. You can get this information from the
REE documentation.

Please, stop voting on this :(

~~~
dasil003
I was the first person to vote it up, and I'll tell you why. I happen to being
doing this exact thing this weekend, so I wanted to save it for later.

~~~
munctional
If you're doing a serious deployment, check out Unicorn instead:
<http://unicorn.bogomips.org>

Basic overview of its architecture: <http://github.com/blog/517-unicorn>

